# Hoya Tradicion event



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

There is a Hoya Tradicion event near me tonight? It is not at a location where you can smoke indoors, but it is the B&M I buy from if I'm not buying on-line.

Should I try and get there? What should I expect? Again, no indoor smoking so is it worth it? I don't think I ahve ever had a Hoya Tradicion before.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

events re usually good. Freebies and specials can make it worth the trip. Luckily my B&M is in PA so I can always smoke.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Anton said:


> events re usually good. Freebies and specials can make it worth the trip. Luckily my B&M is in PA so I can always smoke.


Not a NY thing. The tinderbox has an indoor lounge. This is Smoking Joe's reservation. I called and they said everybody does it a little different. Punch was here last month and brought an RV to smoke in. SJ's is going to build a lounge, but it won't be of use until next winter.

It is literally 4 miles each way from home. I will go ahead and see what it is like. Hopefully worth my time!


----------

